# Google- Autoimmune Disorders in Women: What to Look For and What to Tell Your Doctor - InjuryBoard.com (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Autoimmune Disorders in Women: What to Look For and What to Tell Your Doctor**InjuryBoard.com (blog)**Irritable Bowel Syndrome*â€"simply stated, sufferers experience serious *bowel* problems including gas, diarrhea, and constipation, as well as abdominal cramping *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

